# Restoring pottery



## rwcw1040 (Jun 20, 2010)

What is the best approach to restore cracks in fired pottery, and the best way to restore salt glazed pottery that is missing a small section? Thanks


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's an accepted practice or not, but I've heard quite frequently of folks using body filler and mesh tape, then matching the paint and a final application of matte clear coat.              Joe


----------



## rwcw1040 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## hippiebottles (Jul 25, 2010)

Try Dr.Gomer. He does GREAT restoration work and his prices are reasonable. Google search dr gomer or check out his stuff on facebook

                                                                           BC.


----------



## Clam (Jul 25, 2010)

Best way to repair stoneware is to fill in with epoxy sand and match the paint. Once you try it you will realize why the stoneware restorers get so much money.


----------

